# apocrine anal sac adrenal carcinoma



## Val King (Jun 23, 2016)

This is such a disappointing site..I posted 5 wks ago my dog was diagnosed with adrenal cancer and probably had 2 months with no surgery. Everyone on this site is so busy consoling others on their diagnosis or loss... It's like my dog didn't exist... guess she has to die first but I am no longer taking the time to share what I have learned about the extent of this cancer.. this is my last post in that she will die soon an you will not get the satisfaction of typing your condolences NOT ONE person has inquired as to how she is doing..very elitist group of owners...Narcisistic at best..so happy for new puppies...would not recommend this site


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Val King said:


> This is such a disappointing site..I posted 5 wks ago my dog was diagnosed with adrenal cancer and probably had 2 months with no surgery. Everyone on this site is so busy consoling others on their diagnosis or loss... It's like my dog didn't exist... guess she has to die first but I am no longer taking the time to share what I have learned about the extent of this cancer.. this is my last post in that she will die soon an you will not get the satisfaction of typing your condolences NOT ONE person has inquired as to how she is doing..very elitist group of owners...Narcisistic at best..so happy for new puppies...would not recommend this site


I'm sure people are empathetic as to what you're going through, Val. It's so heartbreaking.

Did you start a specific thread about your dog? If I missed your thread, I'm sorry. My dog died on August 28th, but I've been trying to respond some on this site to others who are going through hard and heartbreaking times with their dogs, even as I have been heartbroken myself.

I think there are enough people here that when I felt like saying something about Luke and wanted a response, I would initiate the conversation. I can't expect everyone here to remember what it going on in a complete stranger's life. When I did take the time to post -- both initially letting people know my dog had passed away -- and then a month later when I was wanting to express my grief -- I received very caring and thoughtful responses. 

I'm sorry you are so upset and that you are losing your beloved dog.


----------



## LovedTessa (Jun 8, 2019)

Hi Val,
I realize you may have already signed off, but...

To be honest, it is so easy to miss a new post in the middle of a chain from another person. Often, I will miss entire groups of messages including new ones in between additional on the original.
I do not have experience with this cancer but it sounds awful for you and your dear golden.
I went through a loss earlier this summer and know how every day and decision can just make you numb.
I am glad you are making good memories and staying present with keeping your golden comforted. I hope you can hold onto the past 5 years of this bond as you grieve not having double the time or even 1 more good year.
A lot of people do care about your dog and you.
Take care,
Heather


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

Val King said:


> This is such a disappointing site..I posted 5 wks ago my dog was diagnosed with adrenal cancer and probably had 2 months with no surgery. Everyone on this site is so busy consoling others on their diagnosis or loss... It's like my dog didn't exist... guess she has to die first but I am no longer taking the time to share what I have learned about the extent of this cancer.. this is my last post in that she will die soon an you will not get the satisfaction of typing your condolences NOT ONE person has inquired as to how she is doing..very elitist group of owners...Narcisistic at best..so happy for new puppies...would not recommend this site


 Hi Val:
I am very sorry for what you are going thru, and I hear you about some folks here and the elitist attitude along with the pity parties. 

I have lost a few myself and it cuts to the quick of our souls. I only hope that the time you have left together is great for both of you, and your dog is lucky to have you as her owner. Last time I lost one to mouth cancer, I prepared some Rick Simpson Oil (RSO in a legal state) in case she got into trouble before I could get her PTS. Luckily I didn't have to use it and made the decision at the right time (FOR HER). 



Best wishes.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I am very sorry you and your pup are going through this devastating illness. Nothing is more heartbreaking than losing your pup right before your eyes. Please try to find some enjoyment each day. Spoil and love your pup every moment of every minute of every hour of every day. Hugs to you and your pup


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Val, I for one did not see it- I suspect it was posted in the middle of another thread and one I either knew nothing about or did not see. 
I'm sorry.


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

I am so sorry that you are going through this. I too, think that threads and posts tend to get lost or over-shadowed by other posts. I also know that when I spend one or two days away from the forum, I miss many posts.

In any case, my thoughts go out to you and your pup. I am so sorry.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Val King said:


> This is such a disappointing site..I posted 5 wks ago my dog was diagnosed with adrenal cancer and probably had 2 months with no surgery. Everyone on this site is so busy consoling others on their diagnosis or loss... It's like my dog didn't exist... guess she has to die first but I am no longer taking the time to share what I have learned about the extent of this cancer.. this is my last post in that she will die soon an you will not get the satisfaction of typing your condolences NOT ONE person has inquired as to how she is doing..very elitist group of owners...Narcisistic at best..so happy for new puppies...would not recommend this site


I along with several other members posted in this thread of yours-

https://www.goldenretrieverforum.co...olden-retrievers/508462-anal-gland-tumor.html

When I have no experience or knowledge about a particular illness or topic, I usually do not comment. 

I know when someone says "I'm sorry" it's not nearly enough....


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I did not see the post, but to be very honest - I would not have said anything.  

There are a number of people who have posted things that have happened and many of us don't know what to say - especially if we went through a loss very recently and know exactly how meaningless or even hurtful a very brushed over offer of sympathy can feel. Words don't help when your heart is broken. 

The other thing as well is you have had many problems with your dog in a very short period of time. I've seen pictures of all your puppy's teeth removed and I think there have been other really awful things in the short term. There's just no words. I don't even know what to think.  Very sorry.


----------



## zeyadeen (May 10, 2017)

I am really sorry for your loss, our thoughts and prayer with you


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Val is this the same pup that had all the missing teeth? I too didn't see your post but hate this poor pup has had to go through so much.


----------



## Lincgold (May 11, 2018)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I along with several other members posted in this thread of yours-
> 
> https://www.goldenretrieverforum.co...olden-retrievers/508462-anal-gland-tumor.html
> 
> ...


Hello Val, I’m truly sorry for what your pups going through but as Carol8na Mom said, many members did respond to your message including myself. 

Although I have gone through cancer with my Goldens in the past, this August with my 10 year old Lincoln as a matter of fact, I have no info on the type of cancer your pup is going through. I know you must be very sad and even angry right now. There’s nothing that either of us can do but offer our thoughts and prayers for you and your dog during this rough time.


----------



## Val King (Jun 23, 2016)

No can you believe it? It is my other golden who came from amazing lineage of show dogs. Thanks for noticing...it is truly so much to bear.....I am going for another opinion for non invasive treatment but thats probably wishful!!!


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

Dear Val,

As a member who especially is interested in reading about health topics which is my main area of interest , I admit that I have not seen your post. And for such a disease, I ofcourse would like to have read more about it. 
Sometimes, people go through other problems in their lives and they do not have time to log in. They have very few minutes to log in for a quick answer. And once you miss reading a new topic and if there are dozens of new threads opened, it quickly disappears and we do not have the chance to go through each thread opened a week ago. Here, everyone is dog lover and of course %99 of them are GR lovers. Here there are general members but here there are also volunteers , fosters or adoptors for whom a dog's life , a dog's illness, any "recommendation" , any "experience" relating to a dog's survival chance is of utmost importance. Sometimes, we are at the right place at the wrong time. So, I assume that your thread was opened at the right place but at the wrong time. 
Hope you will be back. However, I know it's the mourning time for you and be in the Hermit mode. Sometimes all this chaos & sensivity towards others is a sign that we shall retreat from the world including "www"s and detox. Life can become sometimes exhausting, hectic and problematic enough. We shall not allow also the virtual world dictate our happiness or sadness. As I have read, you were very brave to share all the experience on this ilness with the forum. You did the right thing. Sometimes message goes through sometimes not. And sometimes people are not ready to any new teachings or they will never be. You do what you feel is right and the right audience, crowd, people will find you . Cleaning is important!!!

Hope to see you here again when you are ready.
Take very much care of yourself.


----------



## Lincgold (May 11, 2018)

Val King said:


> No can you believe it? It is my other golden who came from amazing lineage of show dogs. Thanks for noticing...it is truly so much to bear.....I am going for another opinion for non invasive treatment but thats probably wishful!!!


Anything you can do to make them more comfortable and last as long as possible is worth it. Hope your second opinion helps. Please keep us posted.


----------



## debbie624 (Aug 10, 2018)

Val King said:


> No can you believe it? It is my other golden who came from amazing lineage of show dogs. Thanks for noticing...it is truly so much to bear.....I am going for another opinion for non invasive treatment but thats probably wishful!!!


Val, I am so sorry that you feel alone. I know how hard it is to see your beloved dog suffering. My american eskimo and terrier mix both suffered years ago from cancer and passed away 10 years ago. My terrier mix had cancer in her anal glands and subcutaneous lymphoma. She saw both a conventional cardiologist and a holistic vet. The holistic vet injected the anal gland with I believe black salve which is shown in research to kill tumors. And it was effective. Her tumor dissipated. It gave her another 1 or 2 years. It was the subcutaneous lymphoma that led to her death though. I can message you privately too in case you don't see this message.


----------



## debbie624 (Aug 10, 2018)

Val, it seems I can't private message you for some reason. If you see this post, please reach out. I can look up the protocol for PJ if you'd like the info. I'm located in northern IL.


----------



## Val King (Jun 23, 2016)

that sounds promising...I decided to go for second opinion although still won't do anything invasive I don't think...will know in a week...you are right, I do feel alone...my kids and family friends have ghosted me so I am so angry and disappointed...


----------



## Val King (Jun 23, 2016)

I can't figure out how to turn on private messages...ideas? I know it is probably simple...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Val King said:


> I can't figure out how to turn on private messages...ideas? I know it is probably simple...


You can send and receive Private Messages to other members once you have 7 posts. 

When you want to send a message to a member, click on their name, select Send Private Message. I looked at your account, you have Email notification turned on-you will receive an email when you have a Private Message. When you log into the Forum, under your username, click on Private Messages to view them, this is for Classic View. It's located in the upper right of the page. 

If you're using Full View, the link to View Private Messages is under the Brown Banner towards the top. 

Here is a link to the Forum FAQs which may be helpful for you-


https://www.goldenretrieverforum.co...ips-help-members-using-forum.html#post7426650


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I think I saw on another thread that you had some good news about the tumor being smaller (or was it gone?). Does this give you some hope? What does the vet say?


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Oh Val... man you have really had so much to deal with with your pups. I'm so sorry and hope you find some answers soon.


----------



## Val King (Jun 23, 2016)

so I took her in for needle aspiration and they could not palpate a growth! All 3 vets couldn't feel what was the size of a ping ping ball...only thing I have done is CBD 2x a day...they didn't know what to say...will it come back? they had no answers...I am so happy but confused...didn't want my 2nd golden to be alone when she was diagnosed so I got a 12 wk old puppy from Allie's sibling...so now I have 3.. they didn't suggest other tests so I think for now its so amazing but have another question..this new puppy acts like she has night terrors....she will wake out of the blue in the middle of the night growling disoriented and scared..I touch her and orient by talk and touch and she goes right back to sleep...is that weird...it really reminds me of toddler night terrors...so disruptive to us in the middle of the night..hope she grows out of it but I have never seen this with any of my dogs!!! Alli's visit was to follow up w oncologist who wanted aspiration and xrays...I think I will sit tight...has been so emotionally exhausting but what if! Maybe it was a bAD INITIAL DIAGNOSIS,,,thoughts?


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I'm one of those people that never questions blessings! Accept and keep watch  

How long have you had the puppy? So if the world of Val is new, just give them time to adjust. Me? I sleep with my pups so it's one big puppy pile to keep everyone company and dreams are only on occasion. If you don't want the pup in the bed maybe you could allow one of the older dogs to keep him company? I'm guessing it will pass.

I loved walking all my girls together, the pups added energy (stay away from busy streets, it can be spooky) and the older dogs help the pups feel safe & learn how to walk nicely. Pack walks are always good for everyone, we have a nice path at the city park and no one is ever there. LOL It always turns heads when I walk 4 or 5 at a time, I'm barely 5 ft 

Hope all enjoy the growing pack, take pics!! And relieved for the happy news!!


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

Val King said:


> so I took her in for needle aspiration and they could not palpate a growth! All 3 vets couldn't feel what was the size of a ping ping ball...only thing I have done is CBD 2x a day...they didn't know what to say...will it come back? they had no answers...I am so happy but confused...didn't want my 2nd golden to be alone when she was diagnosed so I got a 12 wk old puppy from Allie's sibling...so now I have 3.. they didn't suggest other tests so I think for now its so amazing but have another question..this new puppy acts like she has night terrors....she will wake out of the blue in the middle of the night growling disoriented and scared..I touch her and orient by talk and touch and she goes right back to sleep...is that weird...it really reminds me of toddler night terrors...so disruptive to us in the middle of the night..hope she grows out of it but I have never seen this with any of my dogs!!! Alli's visit was to follow up w oncologist who wanted aspiration and xrays...I think I will sit tight...has been so emotionally exhausting but what if! Maybe it was a bAD INITIAL DIAGNOSIS,,,thoughts?



Great news Val! I am very happy for both of you. 


This is a totally UN-educated GUESS, but I have read that some cancers have be arrested by the use of CBD, and actually been reversed. CBD CAN be a wonderful option for treating our dogs (and ourselves) imo.


I fell into a similar trap as I thought that my 14.5 yr old Border Collie was pretty much done for. I had already begun preparations to help her over the bridge. I began a regimen of CBD oil (Legal in Nevada and easy to obtain in a legal dispensary). Low and behold..She is a new dog! No illusions, but I am grateful for whatever xtra time she has been given. 



It is imperative that the oil have no THC (or a tiny amount), since dogs have many more THC receptors than we humans have, and they can get very sick, very fast. Like you, I have a "new" puppy to deal with, since I decided to accept a Golden gifted to me last June. One of my dogs, got into my own legal "medicine" and it was very ugly. Complete loss of coordination and drooling. Luckily she came out of it before we got to the vet. 



I will add that I was on conventional medicine (not cancer related) for 10 years before finding complete relief in alternative medicines. Additionally I can sleep again..Just like when I was young:smile2:



I don't regret it for an instant, but it has been quite a chore with the 4 of them. :grin2:



You may find this of interest:
https://www.mdanderson.org/publicat...d-cancer--9-things-to-know.h00-159306201.html



Best wishes to both of you!


----------



## debbie624 (Aug 10, 2018)

This is amazing news Val! I am a total believer in holistic medicine. I am so glad to hear your pup is doing better. Please keep us posted. Keeping you and your pup in my prayers.....


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

I would add there is a place for both; conventional as well as other forms. 

Humans are finally learning this as well, much to the chagrin of Big pharma. (who is actively attempting to synthesize Cannabinoids. (500+ of them. Lots of $$ to be made). When/if that occurs, lots of things will become federally legal. After all; The USA government holds a backdoor patent.

https://www.denverpost.com/2016/08/28/what-is-marijuana-patent-6630507/

Not to mention huge public corporations and their secretive entry into alternative medicines:
ie: from the people that brought us Roundup! (vegetation killer and cancer causing agent)


https://www.globalresearch.ca/the-w...r-and-the-push-for-corporate-cannabis/5534771

There is something called the entourage effect that is just beginning to be understood. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Entourage effect*

From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Jump to navigation Jump to search








This article *needs more medical references for verification or relies too heavily on primary sources*. Please review the contents of the article and add the appropriate references if you can. Unsourced or poorly sourced material may be challenged and removed. _(August 2019)_

The *entourage effect* is a proposed mechanism by which cannabis compounds act synergistically to modulate the overall psychoactive effects of the plant, primarily by the action of tetrahydrocannabinol (THC).[1][2] Cannabidiol (CBD) is under preliminary research for its potential to modify the effects of THC, possibly mitigating some of the negative, psychosis-like effects of THC. CBD is included in some medicinal formulations alongside THC.[1][3][4] Though the idea of the entourage effect has taken root in the cannabis industry and among consumers, the concept has no rigorous scientific evidence, as of 2018.[1][3]


----------



## Val King (Jun 23, 2016)

So they sent me away with her chart to oncology...I researched this cancer and chose to have great Make a wish days until she showed pain or discomfort signs...about 3 weeks ago I thought she was panting a lot( really I thought she was dying) and in respiratory distress...seriously thought she was dying and called vet to home...she wanted to play ball for hours and vet left....what!!! I have obsessed because they had not done needle aspiration so I took her back after 2.5 months because I had to know what kind and how long did she have...weirdly enough, the golf ball tumor was not palpable!! So.....I don't know what to think...cancer does not just disappear however from this site some suggested liquid gold cancer support and cbd...I started right away...thats absolutely the only thing I did differently...I am convinced CBD reduced inflammation, increased appetite and energy...it couldn't hurt...vets didn't have opinion about cbd but eveyr person I know that gives it to their dog swears it helps....maybe it could help with time...thats what I'm thinking but every day I am still looking for signs but so far so good..I hope you could have similar response..


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

OUTSTANDING!
Good for you Val..and I hope that your dog continues to thrive! :grin2:
Exploring new ideas is always good for everyone's growth and benefit. Sometimes the myths that are created are meant serve other purposes and are not in our own best interests (or our dogs), and need to be esponged, and replaced with modern realities!

As a side note; I am somewhat close to my vet, and she is not permitted by Nevada State law to discuss any of this in her official capacity. I have begun to offer her some information, that has been accumulated, at her request (after hrs, so as not to jeopardize her position and license)

The tide has turned and the misconceptions are finally disappearing.

There some amazing_* stories*_ of people and animals getting relief, and sometimes complete remission after the switch. Not ever implying it works 100%, and not saying it is for everyone. Choices are nice to have though.

*I am totally unsure of this, and will mention it in that vein. (relative to animals).
*
With Humans, there is something known as tolerance to cannabis, and to avoid it, we use different strains (if commercially made, different products.) It appears that a different mix of cannabinoids alleviates that problem; it may be a good thing to keep in mind for continuing success.

My 14.5 yr old Border Collie continues to amaze after 3-4 weeks on her CBD oil. 

The 1.5 yr old Border Collie/Choc. Lab mix, will begin a CBD regimen shortly to hopefully calm her down a little. No matter how long she is Exercised, she never runs out of energy. Hopefully it will help mellow her out a bit, as she grows into an adult.

I offer this for your examination.

==============================================================================


NCBI
Skip to main content
Skip to navigation
Resources
How To
About NCBI Accesskeys

*PubMed*

US National Library of Medicine National Institutes of Health 

Search database




Search term



Advanced
Help


*Result Filters*




Format: Abstract
*Send to*






Ann N Y Acad Sci. 1976;282:126-47.
*Aspects of tolerance to and dependence on cannabis.*

Wikler A.
*Abstract*

Tolerance at all levels of complexity in the brain involves "learning" in the sense of the acquisition of compensatory adaptations to the consequences of the presence of a drug-produced disturbance in function. Depending on the function, species, and dose of cannabis, "tissue tolerance," behaviorally augmented (to provide the presence of the disturbed function) or not, develops at different rates or not all (e.g., to impairment of the logical sequence of thoughts, to which no tolerance has yet been demonstrated). "Dispositional tolerance" (increased rate of metabolism of delta 9-THC due to enzyme induction) may play a role in the development of tolerance or "reverse tolerance" to cannabis in man. There is evidence that for the label "high," placebo effects may account for the "reverse tolerance" seen in experienced users on smoking (but not on ingestion of delta 9-THC or placebo) along with evidence of residual tolerance to other not-so-labeled effects of the drug. Dependence on cannabis, in the sense of abstinence phenomena on abrupt withdrawal of delta 9-THC, has been demonstrated in monkeys made tolerant to delta 9-THC given four times daily for about 1 month. In man, physiologic marijuana abstinence signs have not been demonstrated, but behavioral (and some physiologic) abstinence phenomena have been reported in heavy users of hashish or ganja. The between-dose hyperirritability and dysphoria reported to occur in experimental studies on chronic marijuana intoxication may actually be early and short-lived abstinence changes. In the West, where marijuana with relatively low delta 9-THC content is widely smoked, dependence in the sense of drug-seeking behavior appears to be less a function of any pharmacologic reinforcing properties the drug may have than of secondary (conditioned) reinforcement derived from the social milieu in which the marijuana is smoked. In cultures where marijuana of higher delta 9-THC content, hashish, or ganja is used, pharmacologic reinforcement (through suppression of abstinence changes) may play a greater role in maintaining drug-seeking behavior.


PMID:828472DOI:10.1111/j.1749-6632.1976.tb49893.x
[Indexed for MEDLINE] 








*Publication type, MeSH terms, Substance*


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Jeff, do you not understand how to make a link?
Your posts are so distracting, spacing off and you have all the additional things pasted. Just put a link .That's all.

I can see you are trying- so this is what SHOULD show- if you can make a correlation to dogs whose brains are quite different from monkey or human brains. And FWIW- if Nevada law prohibits your vet from discussing CBD, your vet is risking her license discussing it no matter the time of day or location of discussion. Vets, like physicians, are 24/7 in terms of laws. 
Tolerance at all levels of complexity in the brain involves "learning" in the sense of the acquisition of compensatory adaptations to the consequences of the presence of a drug-produced disturbance in function. Depending on the function, species, and dose of cannabis, "tissue tolerance," behaviorally augmented (to provide the presence of the disturbed function) or not, develops at different rates or not all (e.g., to impairment of the logical sequence of thoughts, to which no tolerance has yet been demonstrated). "Dispositional tolerance" (increased rate of metabolism of delta 9-THC due to enzyme induction) may play a role in the development of tolerance or "reverse tolerance" to cannabis in man. There is evidence that for the label "high," placebo effects may account for the "reverse tolerance" seen in experienced users on smoking (but not on ingestion of delta 9-THC or placebo) along with evidence of residual tolerance to other not-so-labeled effects of the drug. Dependence on cannabis, in the sense of abstinence phenomena on abrupt withdrawal of delta 9-THC, has been demonstrated in monkeys made tolerant to delta 9-THC given four times daily for about 1 month. In man, physiologic marijuana abstinence signs have not been demonstrated, but behavioral (and some physiologic) abstinence phenomena have been reported in heavy users of hashish or ganja. The between-dose hyperirritability and dysphoria reported to occur in experimental studies on chronic marijuana intoxication may actually be early and short-lived abstinence changes. In the West, where marijuana with relatively low delta 9-THC content is widely smoked, dependence in the sense of drug-seeking behavior appears to be less a function of any pharmacologic reinforcing properties the drug may have than of secondary (conditioned) reinforcement derived from the social milieu in which the marijuana is smoked. In cultures where marijuana of higher delta 9-THC content, hashish, or ganja is used, pharmacologic reinforcement (through suppression of abstinence changes) may play a greater role in maintaining drug-seeking behavior.

OR EVEN BETTER- just this- https://nyaspubs.onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/abs/10.1111/j.1749-6632.1976.tb49893.x

though I do not see relevance to dogs and their reactions to CBD..


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

Hey Val:
Just located this..about dogs and CBD this time:
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*CBD Dosage for Dogs: A Beginner's Guide*



















Jordan








June 17, 2019








Dog Health
 










0 
 


CBD oil is quickly becoming a staple item in the bathroom cabinets of millions of people worldwide, thanks to the fact that countries around the world have recognized its therapeutic capacity to help treat a variety of different emotional and physical issues in a natural way with very few (if any) side effects.
With hemp oil being made legal in more places each day, people who have experienced the benefits for themselves are now using it as a supplement to help their dogs who might be struggling with a condition like separation anxiety, arthritis and more seriously, cancer.
People have used medicinal hemp as an alternative medicine for thousands of years, and now that the media is becoming inundated with success stories of just how beneficial it is when used as a complimentary natural supplement, more studies are being carried out into its precise efficacy and how it works. 
Holistic vets and doctors all around the world are now recommending CBD to their patients, as anecdotal evidence points to the fact that it is an extremely effective treatment for an increasingly expanding list of physical and behavioral conditions in dogs.
*CBD Dosage Guidelines for Your Dog*

Due to the fact that CBD has yet to receive official approval from the FDA, it is currently only classified as a natural health supplement rather than a medicine. Specific dosages are yet to be formalized, but the official recommendation from vets who promote the use of CBD is to start low and go slow. This ensures that each dog is given the time and space it needs to adjust to the supplement and respond accordingly.
As we mentioned previously, one of the main reasons CBD is becoming so popular is because there are no harmful side effects, so you will never have to worry about your pup having a bad reaction to it.
The guidelines for dosing depend on the severity of the issue and of course, the size and body weight of your dog. It is recommended that 1-5mg of CBD should be administered for every 10 pounds of your dog’s weight for the first week and then if you are not noticing any positive improvements, you can slowly increase the dose until you see a change in your pup’s behavior and temperament.
While side effects of CBD are few and far between; each dog will respond differently to treatment so be sure to give yourself enough time to monitor any potential negative outcomes (like an upset stomach or drowsiness) before you make any increments to dosage. In the unlikely event your pup does not respond well to CBD you can simply stop giving it to him right away- natural supplements like CBD do not have any risk of withdrawal.
This chart will provide you with an “at a glance” guide to CBD dosage for your dog:


10 lbs.: 1 mg – 5 mg CBD
20 lbs.: 2 mg – 10 mg CBD
30 lbs.: 3 mg – 15 mg CBD
40 lbs.: 4 mg – 20 mg CBD
50 lbs.: 5 mg – 25 mg CBD
60 lbs.: 6 mg – 30 mg CBD
70 lbs.: 7 mg – 35 mg CBD
80 lbs.: 8 mg – 40 mg CBD
90 lbs.: 9 mg – 45 mg CBD
 *How Soon Will CBD Start Working?*

As a general rule of thumb, you can expect it to take around 30 minutes for CBD to take effect, but as our dogs can’t tell us if they are feeling better or worse, you will have to be vigilant. We recommend that you keep a journal for the first couple of weeks so that you can track your pup’s progress and you will also be able to make any adjustments based on the evidence you have gathered.
*A Word on Tolerance*

With time, it is only natural that your dog might build up a tolerance to CBD. That means that a dose that worked well previously might need to be increased after a period of time in order to experience the same positive improvements. This is nothing to worry about; it just means that your dog’s body has become over acclimatized to the current dosage and you need to give him a bit more, so start increasing the dose gradually if you notice that the effects are not as prominent.
If in doubt, consult your vet before making any changes or inform yourself further by reading informative and accurate material on CBD products for dogs.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Val King said:


> So they sent me away with her chart to oncology...I researched this cancer and chose to have great Make a wish days until she showed pain or discomfort signs...about 3 weeks ago I thought she was panting a lot( really I thought she was dying) and in respiratory distress...seriously thought she was dying and called vet to home...she wanted to play ball for hours and vet left....what!!! I have obsessed because they had not done needle aspiration so I took her back after 2.5 months because I had to know what kind and how long did she have...weirdly enough, the golf ball tumor was not palpable!! So.....I don't know what to think...cancer does not just disappear however from this site some suggested liquid gold cancer support and cbd...I started right away...thats absolutely the only thing I did differently...I am convinced CBD reduced inflammation, increased appetite and energy...it couldn't hurt...vets didn't have opinion about cbd but eveyr person I know that gives it to their dog swears it helps....maybe it could help with time...thats what I'm thinking but every day I am still looking for signs but so far so good..I hope you could have similar response..



This is great news, thanks for the update. Do you have a pic of her to share with us?


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

Apparently there are tons of articles on CBD (and THC dangers, as I explained in a previous post..ie receptors) and dogs related topic:
This one also jumped out.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Taken from Dogs and Play newsletter:

*Can Dogs Get High? How to Tell If Your Dog Ate Weed?*

The short answer to the question “Can my dog get high?” is yes.
What to Do If Your Dog Eats Pot


Dogs can get high, and it can be a distressing and dangerous experience.
The sooner you seek veterinary help, and are honest about the exposure, the better. (Don’t worry, your vet won’t rat you out)
Most cases just require evaluation and mild supportive care, but some can have serious complications.
If it just happened and your dog isn’t yet showing any signs, contact your vet, your local Animal ER, or one of the animal-specific poison control hotlines.
If your dog is already showing signs of toxicity, head directly to your vet’s office or local Animal ER.
 
Dogs do get high, but they experience the effects differently and more intensely than humans. In other words, a dog on weed is no laughing matter and, actually, is in a high state of distress. If you aren’t certain whether your dog has consumed marijuana, you may observe the following signs:


Dribbling urine
Walking like they’re drunk (or high)
Beginning to fall over while standing still
Low heart rate
Low blood pressure
Wide, dilated pupils
Easily startled by sudden sounds
 If your dog is showing one or more of these signs, and there’s any possibility of exposure (don’t forget about your kid’s backpack or other “unexpected sources”) it’s probably safe to conclude: “My puppy ate weed.” Dogs have more cannabinoid receptors in their brains than people (read further to learn more about the chemical components of marijuana), which means the effects of weed will likely be more pronounced and, potentially, more toxic. If you suspect your dog has consumed marijuana, please take them to the vet immediately. You can visit the ASPCA page on marijuana and the Pet Poison Hotline for additional help. The effects of marijuana can be exacerbated if your dog ingests an edible, particularly one that contains a significant amount of chocolate, or a THC-infused butter or oil. Chocolate is toxic to dogs (the darker the chocolate, the more dangerous it is — learn more about dogs and chocolate) and fats, like butter and oils, can cause a serious case of pancreatitis in a dog.


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

Hey Val:
Thought I would send this your way, as I am about to administer my dog's morning dose.
I began with the 2 products on the left which had limited effects, and recently moved to the Hemp full spectrum oil on the right. My dog responded within a few days afterwards.


Next time I go to the dispensary, I will be buying more. (More affordable too..$20 for 30ml).


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

There are numerous threads about using CBD products, several members are using them. 

Just a reminder, these products are not legal in every US State, they are not legal in my State. 

Be sure to check your State Laws.....


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

Here is an easy way to begin to check the legality of CBD in the USA. Just click on your own state.
Further exploration is highly encouraged, in view of any possible complications.



http://worldpopulationreview.com/states/cbd-legal-states/


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I checked on my State's Gov site, General Statutes


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

There is no question that the legality of CBD in a few states is a mess in view of the current position of the FDA, and DEA.
NO ONE should ever violate their state laws or any federal laws that are applicable. 
The best advice would be to stay current on your laws, should you wish to use CBD, as things are changing rapidly.

Any private discussions that take place between adults over 21 years old, anywhere in the USA, is not an area that should ever be become an problem.

An *excerpt* from this article reads: (https://www.thestreet.com/lifestyle/health/is-cbd-oil-legal-14802001)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Is CBD Oil Legal Federally in 2019?*

"Despite the many states that have legalized some or all forms of marijuana, federally the U.S. Drug Enforcement Administration (DEA) continues to classify CBD as a Schedule I drug. Schedule I drugs are defined by the DEA as "drugs with no currently accepted medical use and a high potential for abuse." This is how not just CBD, but the entire cannabis plant is classified.
Of course, because legal marijuana is in such a confusing transitional period, even here there are potential exceptions. The U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA) approved Epidiolex, a treatment for a rare form of pediatric epilepsy that contains CBD. The DEA decided to classify this as a Schedule 5 drug, the scheduling that indicates the lowest potential for addiction and abuse.
Hemp producers who sell CBD products will often use the 2014 Farm Bill to claim that it is legal. This bill includes a provision that allows for the legal cultivation of hemp provided it is used for academic agricultural research or under a state pilot program. But there is still confusion about whether the legal allowance for cultivation also includes selling it.
The DEA hasn't made going after CBD users a priority, but generally federally it remains illegal. You'll have to go on a state-by-state level to see if CBD oil is legal where you are.
*Which States Allow CBD Oil?*

The push for legal cannabis has made enough progress that now there are only three states where marijuana of any sort in any form continues to be completely illegal. Those states are Idaho, Nebraska and South Dakota. If you don't live in these states, you may be able to acquire legal CBD oil."


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

Hiya Val.
Was just at a local dispensary and asked for clarification on the Hemp Oil that I got for my old gal. The budtender said that what I purchased is* Full Spectrum Hemp oil that is extracted from a Cannabis plant and not an industrial hemp plant,* That explains the CBD and other Cannabinoids present, that* presumably* has helped her so much; in such a short time. It also MIGHT explain why the Industrial Help products had such limited effects on her.
Sounded so good that I picked another bottle. Didn't even have to show my MMJ card.:smile2:
It is a muddied affair, and there is alot of conflicting data that still must be researched. 



*Excerpt from :*
*https://www.theveritasfarms.com/blog/full-spectrum-hemp-oil/*

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
"
   







Shop
About Us
FAQ
Blog
Wholesale
My Account
 




No products in the cart.



 Cart  
















*The Definitive Guide to Full Spectrum Hemp Oil*











Hemp is a remarkable genre of flora.
What did early cultures know about the healing compounds in Hemp — and how are they used today? 
What are the changing laws around full spectrum hemp oil and CBD? 
What are the best products to use and how do you find the highest quality?
In this guide, we’ll discuss all of the above — plus everything else you need to know about full-spectrum hemp oil.








*What is a cannabinoid?*



To understand how hemp oil products work in the body, you need to first understand the endocannabinoid system (ECS), a part of the mammalian central nervous system.
You and everyone you know — even your furry friends — have endocannabinoid systems (ECS). The ECS is thought to play a crucial role in many bodily functions, including appetite, sleep, mood, and injury mitigation.



*How do cannabinoids work in the body?*



In general, the ECS can be thought of as your body’s regulatory committee. When things get out of balance, the ECS steps in to bring order to the chaos, also known as homeostasis.
Our bodies produce chemicals called endocannabinoids.
Our bodies have two networks of cannabinoid receptors: CB1 and CB2. CB1 receptors are found in our connective tissues, gonads, organs, and throughout the nervous system. CB2 receptors are mostly dispersed through the immune system and related organs.
However, both versions can be found in a wide range of bodily tissues.



*What is a phytocannabinoid?*



Chemicals contained in hemp plants, known as phytocannabinoids, are similar enough to the endocannabinoids in our bodies that they too can have a profound effect on our ECS.
There are more than 80 known plant-produced cannabinoids — all of which effectively mimic the endocannabinoids 2-AG and AEA that are produced in the body.
These known phytocannabinoids are actually cannabinoid acids that synthesize during production (by a heating process known as decarboxylation) into recognizable compounds like CBD and THC."


----------



## Val King (Jun 23, 2016)

thanks...I too bought full spectrum....we have been thru amputations, chemo and radiation with other dogs and cbd really reduced lots of bad side effects...Big pharma will never endorse cbd and mmj legalization ..too much money loss! I believe it works so whether or not its legal, when your dog is dying, what's to lose? It's giving us more time and she feels better so unless some have experienced the positive, they will be nay sayers. I will continue with her for as long as she feels good...I definitely check for THC but I can assure you federal law does not affect my decision to make her comfortable. Most don't have a problem torturing their dogs with invasive procedures just to buy a small amount of time at their furbabies expense, and I have seen that first hand and am not one of those, Frankly, with cancer, too bad she can't be high! Interestingly enough, the dispensary told me their demographics was 90% women over 50...obviously not politicians. so I will continue (but Allie is getting fat...munchies?) I figure she can have some extra pounds til she decides she no longer wants to eat ..thanks for seeing the positive


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

Val King said:


> thanks...I too bought full spectrum....we have been thru amputations, chemo and radiation with other dogs and cbd really reduced lots of bad side effects...Big pharma will never endorse cbd and mmj legalization ..too much money loss! I believe it works so whether or not its legal, when your dog is dying, what's to lose? It's giving us more time and she feels better so unless some have experienced the positive, they will be nay sayers. I will continue with her for as long as she feels good...I definitely check for THC but I can assure you federal law does not affect my decision to make her comfortable. Most don't have a problem torturing their dogs with invasive procedures just to buy a small amount of time at their furbabies expense, and I have seen that first hand and am not one of those, Frankly, with cancer, too bad she can't be high! Interestingly enough, the dispensary told me their demographics was 90% women over 50...obviously not politicians. so I will continue (but Allie is getting fat...munchies?) I figure she can have some extra pounds til she decides she no longer wants to eat ..thanks for seeing the positive



OUTSTANDING! Very happy that you do what you have to for your dog's well being.

I was not concerned about THC in some laws, but more concerned about the negative and dangerous effect that it has on Dogs. The current situation is indeed a mess thanks to the FDA, and DEA. I differ in only one thing. IMO, when they finish synthesizing the huge number of Cannabinoids, (for PROFIT) my bet is that even THC will become legal, and the "not having any medicinal value will go *"up in smoke".*.Pun intended..LOL 


For me, CBD does very little and THC is needed to achieve results (fabulous for everything that was ailing my aged body)..Not too mention sleep. I sleep just like when I was a kid in the 60's, and am loving it.


There are some that get their dogs high which I don't care for. I agree that it would be wonderful if they could enjoy a high while being medicated, but alas it is just too dangerous imo.

I looked at your State Laws *briefly,* and it appears that NM has a Medical program where you may purchase what is needed legally. The number of states that have come out from the Dark Ages is amazing, and the few that don't are just not willing to smell the coffee.


Another product to look for is RSO (Rick Simpson Oil). It is easy to make at home using some basic everyday kitchen supplies and if you want..I have lots of information for you on RSO as well, should you be interested.


The attached is some RSO that I cooked up a while back, but alas didn't have a chance to administer it before losing the 5.5 yr old to mouth cancer. She was too far gone for anything, and I had to have her PTS

Since you are the OP; would you like me to continue posting information in this thread or on another thread; for anyone wishing to read them?
Best wishes for continued success.
Jeff in Nevada


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

So good to hear your girl is doing well, hope the CBD oil continues to help! 

I started my senior female golden mix on CBD oil a couple of years ago, primarily to treat and manage her arthritis symptoms. A short time after I started dosing her with 5 mg. CBD oil twice a day her quality of life improved immensely, the discomfort and pain caused by the arthritis was being well managed and she most certainly was feeling much better, was so happy to see some bounce in her step! An additional benefit for my anxious storm phobic girl was that she no long reacted to thunderstorms, barely noticing when one would pass through, while previously she would pant, pace and tremble and look for a safe place to hide. While I have had to increase her dosage a little bit over time, it still works like wonderfully for her. 


About the same time, I also started giving my senior golden, now over 12 yrs. CBD oil twice daily to treat his arthritis symptoms, and it has made a world of difference for him. He had slowed down, slept a lot, and his walks were more of a 'chore' than a joy for him, within a short while after starting on the oil he perked up quite a bit, nudging me to grab his leash and get out for a walk where he would kick into his 'dog trot' and just keep going and going, even wanting and being able to play fetch again - the joy had returned to his life! 


In the two years my dogs have been on the CBD oil I haven't noticed any negative side effects, while the benefits have made their senior years so much easier and joyful for them.


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

Charliethree said:


> So good to hear your girl is doing well, hope the CBD oil continues to help!
> 
> I started my senior female golden mix on CBD oil a couple of years ago, primarily to treat and manage her arthritis symptoms. A short time after I started dosing her with 5 mg. CBD oil twice a day her quality of life improved immensely, the discomfort and pain caused by the arthritis was being well managed and she most certainly was feeling much better, was so happy to see some bounce in her step! An additional benefit for my anxious storm phobic girl was that she no long reacted to thunderstorms, barely noticing when one would pass through, while previously she would pant, pace and tremble and look for a safe place to hide. While I have had to increase her dosage a little bit over time, it still works like wonderfully for her.
> 
> ...



WOW..GOOD JOB!!!!!! :dblthumb2


----------



## Val King (Jun 23, 2016)

Yay for being brave enough to believe in trying holistic and enjoying the benefits! Thanks for sharing...In my mind its Magic!


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

Searched, and couldn't find CBD related posts on the forum, so it's a good thing that your posts regarding CBD are here, for others to see.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Val King said:


> Yay for being brave enough to believe in trying holistic and enjoying the benefits! Thanks for sharing...In my mind its Magic!



I think of all the old cures handed down for generations that my Mum used when I was a kid. It's great that we can combine the old with the new!


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

I use one of these to make my own..Caution: DIY Dosing for a dog is not what I would recommend. Commercial products are safer and almost as good. I use this for myself to make tinctures, butter etc. There is another product called MBM2 that infuses with a slightly different method.
Decarbing (activating) is needed before trying to infuse. Mine is the original model and they have come out with a new (Pricey) model that will decarb and infuse in the same unit.


You can to it the old skool way too, using an oven and then infusing in a crock pot, or stove top double boiler . That way is just alot more labor intensive.


Levoil.com


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

Sorry, ran out of time to correct the link above. Should be: https://levooil.com/ for their home page.^^^


Here's a link to a calculator for times/temperatures, type of extraction, etc., for anyone interested in DIY.

It is live, so a snapshot or quote wouldn't work.




https://levooil.com/resources/calculator/


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

YES!
Finally something positive from the Federal Government. It's a beginning. :grin2:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


"San Francisco (CNN Business)Hemp is now a bona fide American crop.

The US Department of Agriculture this week posted formal federal guidelines for how hemp — the versatile cannabis varietal used for clothing, plastics, fuel and food — can be grown, harvested, tested, processed, transported and sold. The USDA also established the US Domestic Hemp Production Program to regulate the cannabis plant. 
"The industry has been waiting with bated breath for these," said attorney Anita Sabine, who represents hemp, cannabis and CBD firms at the Manatt, Phelps & Phillips law firm in Los Angeles. "They could not come soon enough."
The proposed regulations, published Thursday in the Federal Register for public comment, could serve as a boon for a burgeoning industry that has operated under a hodgepodge of state laws following the passage of past farm bills, notably the Agricultural Improvement Act of 2018 that legalized hemp. 

CBD product sales are booming. Now the FDA needs to weigh in


Under the new program, states and Native American tribes will have to submit for approval hemp production plans that meet or exceed the USDA's standards. For those states and tribes that don't submit a plan, these federal guidelines will apply.
The USDA guidance addresses aspects, such as interstate transport--states can't prohibit it--and the acceptable levels of THC in hemp.
The federal guidelines should help lower the costs of operation and compliance for hemp businesses and farmers alike, Sabine said. The uniformity could assuage those who liken hemp to its federally illicit cousin and have either steered away from working with hemp businesses or tried to ban hemp products.
The USDA standards help tie up some of the loose ends left from the 2018 Farm Bill that legalized the cannabis varietal that contains no more than 0.3% of the psychoactive tetrahydrocannabinol (THC).
More farmers have turned to the crop as grain prices fall, trade war concerns heat up, the climate changes and cannabis laws shift. Notably, hemp was viewed as a cheaper means of producing the lucrative cannabidiol (CBD), the cannabis compound promoted for health and wellness benefits. 
But the USDA guidelines still don't provide any significant clarity on CBD--nor were they supposed to. The super-popular extract that's now found in everything from sports drinks to Fido's food bowl remains under the purview of the US Food and Drug Administration, which is currently chewing over potential regulations. 
"We have this hemp CBD industry that's exploded," Sabine said. "[Products can be] cultivated in State A, extracted in State B, added to a product in State C, finished in State D, and moved across state lines — all of this with no assurance to the consumers that the products have been tested to meet minimum standards."
The USDA's rules should help establish some of that baseline while additional FDA guidelines are awaited, she added.
A surprise to some hemp growers and producers was the little wiggle room the USDA afforded for hemp that grows "hot," or exceeds the 0.3% THC threshold, said Shawn Hauser, chair of the hemp and cannabinoids practice group at cannabis law firm Vicente Sederberg. 
The USDA regulations outline a "measurement of uncertainty" of plus or minus 0.06%; but to be considered hemp and not federally illicit cannabis, the 0.3% of THC must fall within that distribution. Labs that test the plants must be facilities registered with the Drug Enforcement Administration, and plants that exceed the allowed threshold must be destroyed by a DEA agent. 
"There's a lot of concern whether there are enough registered DEA labs to satisfy the industry's needs," Hauser said.
Hemp can grow hot for a variety of factors, including weather, soil and a farmer's inexperience in growing it. Some state hemp programs have offered remediation or corrective measures versus immediate destruction.
"Any hot hemp is going to be a total loss for the farmer," she said. 
The 60-day public comment period could allow growers and producers to weigh in on those and other matters, she said. The USDA's interim final rule for hemp is effective as of Thursday through Nov. 1, 2021. Comments received prior to Dec. 30, 2019, will be taken into consideration for the final rule.


----------

